# Best dog toy ever? Maybe so!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I've been really searching for a toy that just pushes Pimg over the edge. She's kinda weird in that while certain toys are more stimulating than others, for the most part- she's pretty even keeled with most toys. I've noticed lately that she's really into a ChuckIt Ultra Ball- but it's so impossible to play with since she still has major issues with outtng the ball. She's also shown increased interest in rabbit fur tugs, and seems to like them over anything else I've tried (like jute, french linen, leather, rope, and fleece). So- in the quest to find "the ultimate toy," I happened across the Teaser Tug from Salty Dog Canvas. It was shipped from Canada to Indiana in five business days- very fast service.

Let me tell you- this thing is AWESOME!! It has sheep shearling, a mint scented Planet Dog Orbee-Tuff ball, Rabbit fur, and is all coupled with surprisingly resistive heavy duty shock cord wrapped in nylon. I was expecting the shock cord to be really weak- simple elastic or something. But no- this is strong. It feels very similar to a 30lb resistance band I have. This toy is great- I'm hoping Pimg likes it as much as I do... :rofl:

Planet Dog rabbit sheepskin tug toy


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My boy would lose his mind over that, especially with the different fur textures, watch out!

hmmmm, does he need another toy?? so tempting...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I was on the fence with it since after shipping, it comes out to $43.50- but like I said- I'm floored by the quality and construction. Plus it has everything I can think of to elicit drive. Plus the shock cord should save my back a bit.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If it weren't so expensive I'd give it a try at Pan's next flyball tourney. That is the true test of any toy! Someone gave us one of the toys most of our team mates use (these heavy duty braided tugs) and Pan bit his in half in one bite at his first tournament.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Liesje said:


> Someone gave us one of the toys most of our team mates use (these heavy duty braided tugs) and Pan bit his in half in one bite at his first tournament.


 What!? Bit it in _half_- as in two pieces??? Man that's so insane! HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep, bit it in half. I feel bad because I hope the lady who made it for us doesn't think we don't appreciate it. Quite the contrary, Pan LOVED it but it only lasted a few heats.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow! :rofl: I can see why you'd be hesitant to drop big bucks on a new tug... I was inspecting this closer, and it looks like it's made of 1" x 1/8" nylon webbing. The webbing is under the shearling, ball, and rabbit fur. At the top of the shearling is where the shock cord attaches. The shock cord is wrapped in thinner nylon- a nylon sleeve, actually. So you could test out how long webbing lasts with him, and then you'd have an idea about this tug. You can pick up webbing at a fabric shop for about $1.89/yard usually.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmmm, maybe I could braid webbing. We have a boat store that sells it.

This is what I use now and it works GREAT except the ball has been chomped so much it'll probably fall off tomorrow  I wish someone could design this toy so that you can add new balls without unbraiding the hole thing....


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok, Lies- don't buy this toy. LOL- that tug of yours is massive. This thing is no where near that big!


----------



## josheppaul (May 5, 2012)

I have a german shepherd dog and it is just 1 year old. It really likes to play with toys, so I have buy squeezz and safestix, kong rubber toys for it. It always play with these toys, so I think these kind of toys are best for dogs, so you also can buy it for your doggy.


----------

